# Porteño and his first 3000 posts!!!!!



## Fernita

*Dear Porteño,*

*Congrats on your first 3000 posts and *

*thanks for your *

*great help!!!!*

*Con toda mi admiración y cariño,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## Priss

Muy bien porteño!!
Has llegado a los 3000, en realidad, hay que celebrarlo!!!.
Muchas felicidades y de paso una muy linda navidad.


----------



## Eugin

¡Felicitaciones por esos impresionantes 3.000 posts, porteño!!!

 Admiro tu dominio del español  y aprovecho la oportunidad para decirte que aprendo mucho contigo y que es un honor compartir este lugar con foreros tan amables e inteligentes como vos.

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡FELICIDADES Porteño!*​ 
Cristina M.​


----------



## polli

*¡Felicitaciones por tus 3000*
*Porteño!!!*​Coincido con Eugin en mi admiración por tu dominio del español y en que es una suerte contar con vos en el foro.
¡Muchas Felicidades!
​


----------



## alacant

Congratulations
Porteño
on 3,000 posts, always a pleasure to meet up with you here.
Here's to another 3,000!

Have a great 2008, Alacant​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Wow Porteño!!!*
*Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Silvia*​


----------



## anthodocheio

Llegué tarde... Pero, parece que Porteño no ha pasado por acá todavía...

*¡Felicitaciones por tus 3000 **Porteño!*​ 

¡Feliz año nuevo!​Cris​


----------



## Porteño

Muchísimas gracias a todos, Estoy realmente muy conmovido e, inusualmente, no tengo palabras!! Gracias!


----------



## Porteño

Debo agregar que sólo descubrí esta página gracias a un mail privado de Fernita.


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, PORTEÑO!!*
​


----------



## romarsan

*FELICIDADES   PORTEÑO*

¡Que alegría que sobrevivieras ayer!
No vuelvas a mezclarte con invasores desmelenados



Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## bibliolept

Estoy un poco tarde, pero que más da... gracias Porteño, por tus muchas excelentes respuestas.


----------

